

Ask HN: (former or current) demomakers here ? - thibaut_barrere

Just curious - are there many HNers that were (or are still) creating demos, released or not ? If so, which group ?
======
thibaut_barrere
Responding myself: I released a couple of productions circa 96/98 (see
<http://scene.org/search.php?search=jka_>).

